# Bota Shpirtërore > Agnosticizëm dhe ateizëm >  Udhëtim drejt të Vërtetës - Para dhe pas në kohë

## Force-Intruder

_Do të dëshiroja të udhëtonim pak së bashku në kohë për të parë pashmangshmërinë a atyre që realisht janë fakte... dhe atyre që supozohet tw jenë të vërteta. Do të dëshiroja të isha sa më objektiv brenda mundësive... dhe ndihmë apo kontribut nga anëtarë të tjerë do të jetë i vlerësuar. Gjatë postimeve në këtë temë do të doja të lëviznim në kohë për të parë cdo aspekt të asaj që shumë njerëz sot e quajnë "fe" dhe e pranojnë si shpjegim të ekzitencës dhe origjinës sonë.
Do të më pëlqente të filloja me Moisiun, Levitët dhe cifutët... për të lëvizur para dhe pas në vijën kohore, në mënyrë që të krijohet një ide sa më të qartë të asaj që njihet si konspiracioni botëror._


Nuk ka evidenca historike për ekzistencën e një njeriu të quajtur Moisi (Mose, Moses), përvecse ne tekstet e shkruajtura nga Levitët dhe shkrime apo opinione te tjera te stimuluara pikërisht nga këto tekste.I gjithë "background-i" deri te Moisiu dhe emri i tij nuk ka baza historike. Agjë nuk dihej per "historine" e Moisiut deri në momentin kur Levitët e Babilonit shkruajtën Eksodin, shekuj e shekuj të tërë pas kohës kur supozohej të kishte ndodhur.
Sipas historive thuhet që të gjitha kafshët e Egjiptit u vranë tre herë. Me sa duket porsa ngordhën u rishfaqën sërisht të gjalla.Referenca e gjakut të qengjit mbi dyer është një kod për simbolizmin e vjetër të qengjit.
Nuk ka libër zyrtar në Hebraisht që t'i referohet apo të përmnendë "Pentateuch" (ligjet e Moisiut) përpara se Levitët të shkonin në Babiloni.Përsa i përket Izraelitëve të mbajtur "të burgosur" në Egjipt, edhe vetë "Deuteronomy" i përshkruan si 'të huaj' dhe jo skllevër në këtë periudhë.
Atëhere nga erdhi emri Moisi? Secilit personi i cili ne shkollat e misterit ne Egjipt arrintë gradën më të lartë, i jepej titulli Muse, Mose...ose Moses (Moisi).  Manetho, një historian egjiptian i shekullit te tretë p.e.s., i cituar nga historiani hebre Josephus, thotë që ai ishte një prift në Heliopolis apo ON (Vendi i Diellit), dhe pas kësaj mori titullin Mosheh apo Moses (Moisi). Fjala "Moses" do të thotë : ai i cili është marrë (larguar),  ai i cili është nxjerrë nga ujrat, ai i cili është bërë misionar, ambasador, apostull. Kryeprifti ne Tempujt Egjiptianë quhej Eove ose Eova, dhe që këtu gjen fillim emri Jehovah.
Hebraishtja është me të vërtetë gjuha e shenjtë e shkollave të misterit në Egjipt. Gjuha e përgjithshme e Egjiptit quhej CBT apo QBT, dhe njihet më mirë si Kopt ose gjuha Koptike. Gjuha e shenjtë e shkollave të misterit e mori emrin nga OBR ose ABR, që në atë kohë do të thoshte: kalim nga një vend në një tjetër. Një lloj tranzicioni. Dhe kjo ishte pikërisht thelbi i teknikave të shkollës së misterit... kalim, tranzicion në një ndricim, iluminim më të madh. ABR u bë Ambres, emri i doktrinës së shenjtë rezervuar nismëtarëve, dhe u shkruajt edhe si Ambrik, Hebrik...dhe Hebraik (Hebraisht). Alfabeti hebraisht përbëhet prej 22 shkronjash, por origjinali përpara kohës së "Moisiut" ka patur vetëm 10, kuptimi i vertetë i te cilave ishte i rezervuar vetëm për priftërinjtë.
Hebrenjtë nuk ishin Izraelitë apo Cifutë, ata ishin themeluesit e shkollave të misterit egjiptiane. Jo me kot edhe sot, me gjithë përparimet e bëra në teknologjinë gjenetike, është provuar si i pamundur identifikimi gjenetik i një "race hebraike" apo "race cifute". (Ndërkohë që mund të indentifikohet nëpërmjet ADN-së një i bardhë... ose ndryshe kaukazian. Sepse quhet kështu mund ti rikthehemi më vonë.)
Cohen (Kohen), emri hebraik për priftin vjen nga Cahen, shqiptimi egjiptian i të cilit do të thotë prift dhe princ njëkohësisht. Madje edhe rreth-prerja, ajo traditë aq e vecantë e "cifutëve", erdhi nga shkollat egjiptiane të misterit dhe është aplikuar që prej 4.000 vjetësh p.e.s. Asnjë dishepull nuk mund të bëhej anëtar i shkollës në qoftë se nuk ishte i rrethprerë. Feja hebraike nuk ekzistonte ne Egjipt dhe nuk kishte ligj hebraik... seose nuk kishte racë hebraike.
I vetmi besim, fe, në atë kohë ishte adhurimi Egjiptian. Besimi hebraik, gjuha dhe raca u shfaqën kur nismëtarët e shkollave të misterit egjiptiane, më vonë të njohur si Levitë, e morën dijen me vete jashtë Egjiptit dhe sajuan një histori të tërë për të mbuluar cfarë po bënin, për cilin po punonin dhe nga e kishin origjinën e vërtetë.
Termat "hebre" dhe "judaizëm" janë një mënyrë tjetër për të thënë "egjiptian". Kjo është arsyeja pse "Vëllazëria" përdor akoma edhe sot simbolikën e lidhur ngushtë më Egjiptin duke perfshirë piramidën të cilës i mungon guri kulmor etj. Kjo është simbol për piramidën e madhe në Giza dhe shkollat e misterit ne Egjipt, së bashku me disa kuptime të tjera shumë më të thella. Në hyrje të një tempulli shkolle misteri ne egjipt kishte 2 obeliskë me madhësi të konsiderueshme. Këta paraqiten shpesh në formën e 2 kolonave në ndërtesa të dizenjuara dhe themeluara nga "Vllazëria". Çdo dishepulli në Vllazëri i jepej një emër i fshehtë dhe kjo vazhdon ende dhe kësaj dite.
Një lidhje midis hebrenjve dhe Egjiptit mund te jetë pushtimi i "Hyksos". Historiani egjiptian Manetho, raporton që një racë e cuditshmë dhe barbare u turr dhe mori nën kontroll Egjiptin. Kur ata u nxorën jashtë kufijve, sipas tij, ata udhëtuan nëpërmjet Sirisë dhe ndërtuan një qytet të quajtur Jerusalem. "Hyksos" mund të jenë shumë mirë një grup me një përshkrim të ngjashëm të quajtur "Habiru" një popullatë me origjinë sumeriane, ashtu si duke ju përmbajtur "testamentit te vjetër", bëri edhe ai që u quajt "Abraham".
Edhe mbreti Solomon dhe tempulli i tij janë simbolizma. Përsëri nuk ka prova të pamvarura për ekzistencën e një personi të quajtur mbreti Solomon. Në shkrimet e lashta të kohës emri i tij nuk përmendet qoftë edhe një here të vetme.Historiani grek Herodoti (485-425 p.e.s) udhëtoi dhe bëri kërkime në tokat dhe historinë e Egjiptit dhe Lindjes së Afërme. Ai nuk dëgjoi asgjë për mbretërinë e Solomonit, eksodin masiv të izraelitëve nga Egjipti apo për shkatërrimin e ushtrisë ndjekëse egjiptiane ne Detin e Kuq. As Platoni nuk degjoi asgjë të ngjashme në udhëtimet e tij në të njëjtën zonë. Përse vallë? Sepse është e tëra një sajesë. Tre rrokjet në Sol-Om-On janë të tre emra për Diellin në tre gjuhë. Manly P. Hall ka shkruajtur që Solomoni dhe konkubinat e tij ishin të gjithë simbolokë për diellin dhe planetet, hënat, asteroidët. 
Tempulli i Solomonit është simbolikë e domonimit të Diellit. Në legjendën Talmudike Solomoni paraqitet si një mjeshtër magjistar i cili e kuptonte shumë mirë Kabalanë. Kjo është shenjë e njohurive sekrete të fshehura në tregimet e sajuara të "historisë" së hebrenjve.
Librat e Mbretërve dhe Kronikat të cilat përmendin tempullin e Solomonit janë shkruar 500-600 vjet pas ngjarjeve të supozuara që përshkruajnë. Kjo do të ishte njësoj sikur të fillonin e të shkruheshin sot për herë të parë bëmat e Skënderbeut. Shpeshherë këto kronika janë qesharake. Supozohej që në ndërtim punuan 153.600 persona për 7 vjet me rradhë. Kosto, e llogaritur nga Arthur Dynott Thomson, do të kishte qenë £  6.9 miliardë paund. Dhe Thomson këtë studim e bëri në 1872! Sa do të ishte kosto sot? Këto shifra janë qesharake dhe e bëjnë të qartë synimin për të mashtruar të këtyre teksteve përrallore. Ata janë simbolikë dhe nuk mund të merren fjalë për fjalë.
Të ndalemi një sekondë. Në qoftë se Solomoni nuk ekzistonte, atëhere pse duhet të besojmë që "i ati", Mbreti David ka ekzistuar. Të gjitha tekstet që flasin për të kanë vetëm një referencë : tekstet e testamentit te vjetër të shkruar nga Levitët. Nuk ka prova të tjera historike. Eshtë një gënjeshtër... dhe e tillë është edhe ideja e kalimit në Francë të linjës së gjakut Mbret David - Jezus nga "Maria Magdalena" për tu bërë më pas Merovingians sic propozohet apo sugjerohet në shumë libra të viteve të fundit. Ashtu sic vë në dukje kërkuesi L. A. Ëaddell : “Nuk ka asnjë provë të shkruar kurrësesi, as ndonjë referencë të lashtë greke apo romake mbi ekzistencën e Abrahamit apo të kujtdo patriarku apo profeti të Testamentit të Vjetër, as për Moisiun, Davidin, Solomonin, as për mbretërit hebrenj, me përjashtim të ndoshta dy të fundit.” Pasojat e gjithë kësaj kanë qenë të papërshkrueshme si për popullin që e ka quajtur veten  cifut, ashtu edhe për gjithë njerëzimin.
Ligji i Moisiut është ligji i Levitëve, ligji i Vëllazërisë së Babilonit.
Ajo që nuk është me siguri, është fjala e Zotit.
Torah dhe Talmudi, të dy të përpiluar kryesisht gjatë dhe pas qëndrimit të tyre në Babiloni, janë një bombardim mendor me ligje tejet të detajuara të cilat qeversinin çdo fushë të jetës së një personi. Eshtë genjeshtër ajo që thuhet se u transmetua nga Zoti në majë të një mali. Ai është shkruar nga Levitët, të cilët shpikën Moisiun pikërisht për të fshehur dhe humbur gjurmët e së vërtetës. Ligje të tjera janë shtuar vazhdimisht ose ripunuar që prej asaj kohe për të mbuluar çdo eventualitet.
Keto tekste Levite përmbajnë një temë konstante dhe të pështirë racizmi ekstrem ndaj jo-cifutëve, dhe nevojën për të "shkatërruar dhe zhdukur" cilindo që i del kundra. Ata inkurajojnë vrasjen dhe zhdukjen në çdo mënyrë të imagjinueshme. Talmudi është dokumenti më racist i shkruar ndonjëherë mbi tokë. Përpara tij fjalimet e Hitlerit apo libri i tij tingëllojnë të zbehtë.
Ja disa shembuj të thellësisë së perversitetit shpirtëror të tij :

"Vetëm cifutët janë njerëz, jo-cifutët nuk janë qenie njerëzore, por bagëti." Kerithuth 6b, faqja 78, iebhammoth 61
“Jo-cifutët janë krijuar për tu shërbyer cifutëve si skllevër.” Midrasch Talpioth 225
“Akti seksual me jo-cifutët është si akti seksual me kafshët” Kethuboth 3b
“Jo-cifutët duhet të shmangen më shumë se një derr i sëmurë” Orach Chalim 57, 6a
“Mesatarja e lindjeve të jo-cifutëve duhet shtypur masivisht” Zohar 11, 4b
“Ashtu sic zëvendësoni lopët e humbura dhe gomerët, ashtu duhet të zëvendësoni edhe jo-cifutët” Lore Dea 377,1

Por ky nuk është thjesht një shfryrje groteske racizmi. Shikojeni përsëri. Ky është qëndrimi i vërtetë i Drakonianëve, qëndrimi i tyre ndaj humanëve. Mos harroni se këto gjëra të tmerrshme nuk u shkruajtën nga Judenjtë apo "cifutët". Ata janë viktimë e këtyre besimeve dhe jo autorët. Këto janë shkruajtur nga Levitët, përfaqësuesit e priftërisë së Vllazërisë Babilonase të cilët nuk kanë më shumë lidhje me cifutët se sa c'kishte vetë Adolf Hitler.
Të akuzosh cifutët për këtë, është mungesë llogjike... dhe pikërisht ajo që Vllazëria do që njerëzit të bëjnë... përca dhe sundo. Themeli i vërtetë i kontrollit të tyre.

P.S. - Mund të lindin paqartësira mbi disa cështje të cilave i jam referuar më lart...sidoqoftë cdo gjë do të qartësohet me postimet në vijim.

----------


## xfiles

shume interesante Force-Intruder, je shume i sakte.
Eshte e vertete se perveç tri feve popullore, dmth islami,krishterimi dhe judaizimi, ne eliten e okultisteve ose atyre qe studiojne kabbalah, nuk merret si historike ekzistenca e moisiut apo profeteve te tjere. Perkundrazi si nje histori e sajuar qe fsheh kuptime, te cilat vetem disa te zgjedhur mund ti deshifrojne.

----------


## alibaba

Unë mendoj se po të shikohet thellë e më thellë, del se Izraeli ishte tokë e jona, saktësisht e fisit të Filistinëve, pastaj na e morën Çifutët.

Po kjo ç'do të thotë:




> Lesson 2/ page 59
> 
> He became more and more popular in the Middle East until he  was proclaimed by his followers as the Messiah......
> ......he was exiled to a prison in Albania where he died as a false Messiah.


http://books.google.com/books?id=5nm...iKuRE4#PPR7,M1

----------


## xfiles

paska qene ne kohen e sulltanit, po nuk me duket ndonje habi se fundja ishin nen pushtimin osman, dhe sulltani e çoi ne kufijte e perandorise, qe ishte shqiperia.

----------


## Force-Intruder

_Ato qe vijojne me poshte, shumekujt mund ti duken si fantazi, port e gjithe jane te lire te bejne verifikimet dhe kerkimet e tyre. Per ata qe pyesin veten si ka mundesi qe nuk i kane degjuar me pare keto gjera… a keni kerkuar ndonjehere vertete t’i degjoni? Sidoqofte pak rendesi ka. Pasi fola per “hebrenjte” testamentin e vjeter e te tjera, le te levizim pak perpara dhe pas ne kohe sic e premton edhe titulli i temes. Besimtaret jane te paralajmeruar qe ky tekst mund te permbaje informacion qe demton rende besimin e tyre. Kujtoni castin ne jeten tuaj kur u bete te ndergjegjshem realisht qe nje dite do te vdisni. Castin kur pranimi i te vertetes mbizoteroi mbi mohimin e paarsyeshem... momentin kur e late femijrine pergjithmone. Kjo qe do te vijoje eshte dicka e ngjashme._

Per te kompletuar dhe cuar ne nje pike ku ndoshta do ti rikthehem me vone ceshtjes se “cifuteve” me lejoni te mbyll ate qe kisha nisur. Ashtu sic e kane bere publike shkrimtare “cifute” si Arthur Koestler, te gjithe cifutet, pervec nje minoriteti te vogel qe krijuan dhe populluan shtetin e Izraelit, gjenetikisht jane me origjine nga Rusia jugore, dhe jo Izraeli. Hunda karakteristike “cifute” eshte trajte gjenetike e Rusise jugore dhe jo Izraelite. Ne vitin 740 (Anno Domini LoL) nje popull i quajtur Khazaret pesoi nje konvertim ne mase ne Judaizem. Koestler shkruan:
“Khazaret nuk erdhen nga Jordania, por nga Vollga, jo nga Kanaani por nga Kaukazi. Gjenetikisht ata jane me shume te lidhur me Hunet, Uigaret dhe Magjaret sesa me faren e Abrahamit, Isakut dhe Jakobit. Duke u shfaqur dalengadale nga e shkuara, historia e perandorise se Khazarit po fillon te duket si rrengu me i pashpirt qe historia ka thurrur ndonjehere.”
Ka dy nen-ndarje te atyre qe e quajne veten “cifute”:  Sefardime dhe Ashkenazime. Sefardimet jane pasardhesit e atyre qe jetuan ne Spanje nga antikiteti deri ne shekullin e 15-te, ne te cilin u zbuan. Ashkenazimet jane te paret e Khazareve. Ne vitin 1960, Sefardimet numeroheshin ne diku rreth gjysem milioni, nderkohe qe Ashkenazimet rreth 11 milione. Keta 11 milion nuk kishin absolutisht lidhje historike me Izraelin, por ishin keta qe invaduan Palestinen dhe krijuan Izraelin me justifikimin qe “Zoti” i kishte premtuar atyre ate toke ne Testamentin e Vjeter. 
Besoj se deri ketu besimtaret myslimane me siguri me japin te drejte. Prape tek Testamenti  i Vjeter... po kush e shkroi kete? Prifterinjte e tyre...Levitet!!!
Atehere kush e shkroi Testamentin e Ri qe krijoi Krishterimin? Te jene valle njerez te kontrolluar nga e njetja force? Nga Vllazeria Babilonase?

Testamenti i Ri! Le te ndalemi pak ketu... Le te bejme nje loje...dhe ju qe po lexoni gjejeni pak per ke po flas...
“Ai lindi nga nje virgjereshe e paperlyer, ku ngjizja u be me nderhyrjen e nje shpirti te shenjte. Kjo permbushi nje profeci te lashte. Kur ai lindi, tirani sundimtar deshi ta vriste. Prinderit e tij u detyruan te largohen ne vend te sigurt. Te gjithe femijet meshkuj nen 2 vjec u vrane sepse ai shpresonte te vriste femijen. Engjej dhe barinj ishin prezente ne lindjen e tij, atij iu bene dhurata te arta, me arome te mire etj. Ai adhurohej si shpetimtari i njerezimt dhe bente nje jete te perulur dhe me moral. Ai beri mrekullira si sherimi i te semureve, i ktheu driten te verberve, zboi djaj dhe ngriti te vdekur. Ai u vra i denuar ne kryq midis dy hajdutesh. Ai zbriti ne ferr dhe u ringjall per tu rikthyer ne parajse.”
Tingellon pikerisht si historia e Jezusit apo jo? Epo me vjen keq t’ju zhgenjej por nuk eshte. Kjo eshte si pershkruhet historia e perendise shpetimtare Virishna ne Lindje, 1200 vjet perpara se te deklarohej lindja e Jezusit. Ne qofte se deshironi zoter shpetimtare te cilet vdiqen ne menyre qe te faleshin mekatet tona... keni vetem sikletin e zgjedhjes, sepse bota antike eshte plot me ta. Te gjitha historite e ngjashme e kane origjinen nga Arianet, raca qe u perhap nga Lindja e Afert dhe Kaukazi. Ja ku jane disa heronj “bij perendie” te cilet kane qene aktoret e historive qe i dhane ato atribute Jezusit. Perendi te adhuruara shume kohe me pare se Jezusit ti degjohej emri :
Khrishna i Hindustan; Buddha Sakia i Indise; Salivahana i Bermudave; Osiris dhe Horus te Egjiptit; Odini i Skandinavise; Krite i Kaldeas; Zoroaster i Persise; Baal dhe Taut i fenikasve; Indra i Tibetit; Bali i Afganistanit; Jao i Nepalit; Wittoba i Bilingoneseve; Tammuz i Sirise dhe Babilonit; Attis i Frigias; Adad i Assirise; Deva Tat dhe Sammonocadam i Siamit; Alcides i Tebes; Mikado i Sintoos; Beddru i Japonise; Hesus ose Eros, dhe Bremrillahm, i Druideve; Thor, djali i Odinit i Galeve; Cadmus i Greqise; Hil dhe Feta i Mandaites; Gentaut dhe Quetzalcoatl i Meksikes; Iski i Formozes; Mesuesi Hyjnor i Platonit; I Shenjti i Xaca; Fohi dhe Tien ne Kine;  Adonis djali i virgjereshes lo ne Greqi; Ixion dhe Quirinus ne Rome; Prometheus ne Kaukaz (po mos u habisni); dhe Muhamed (apo Mahomet) ne Arabi.
Me disa perjashtime, te gjithe keta “bij perendish” apo “profete” dhe besimet te themeluara me emrin e tyre, vijne nga zona te dominuara dhe kontrolluara nga popuj me origjine ne lindjen e afert dhe kaukaz.
Te tjere “bij perendish” te rendesishem per historine tone jane Mithra apo Mithras, Zoti pre-kristian Romano-Pers; nderkohe ne Greqi dhe Azi te Vogel kemi Dionysus dhe Bacchus. Edhe keta jane bij perendish qe vdiqen ne menyre qe mekatet tona te mund te faleshin... te lindur nga nje nene e virgjer... dhe ditelindjet e tyre ishin... 25 Dhjetor!
Mithra u kryqezua, por u ringjall me 25 Mars (lol nuk po e shpik...eshte e vertete) ; te jene Pashke valle? Kremtimet per Mithran u bene ne shpella te dekoruara me simbolet e Bricjapit dhe Gaforres, simbolike per solticet e dimrit dhe veres, pikes me ulet dhe me te larte te Diellit. Mithra shpesh portretizohej si nje luan me flatra, nje simbol i Diellit i perdorur akoma sot e kesaj dite nga Masonet. Pjesmarresit ne ritet e Mithras quheshin luane dhe ne balle u behej si shenje kryqi Egjiptian. Ndjekesit e shkalles se pare, kishin nje kurore te arte ne koke, shenje e spiritualitetit te larte, dhe e njejta kurore e cila simbolizon rrezet e Diellit, mund te gjendet sot ne koken e Statujes se Lirise ne New York. Te gjitha keto rituale e kane origjinen te hershme... mijera vjet me pare ne Babiloni... tek Nimrodi, Mbreteresha Semiramis dhe Tammuz, versioni i tyre per Jezusin. Mithra thuhej se ishte djali (dielli) i perendise i cili vdiq per te shpetuar njerezimin dhe per te dhuruar jete te perjetshme. Nje simbol klasik per Mithran ishte luani me nje gjarper te perdredhur rreth trupit, nderkohe qe mbante celesat per ne parajse. Akoma me teper simbolike per Nimrodin, njekohesisht edhe origjina e historise se shen Pjetrit. Peter ishte emri i Priftit te Larte ne shkollat e misterit ne Babiloni.
Pasi nje anetar i kultit te Mithras kryente ritualin, anetaret hanin nje vakt me buke dhe vere, nepermjet te cilit ata besonin se po hanin mishin dhe pinin gjakun e Mithras. Mithra, ashtu si nje liste e gjate perendish pre-kristiane, thuhej se eshte vizituar nga njerez te urte ne lindje, te cilet i sollen dhurata etj. E njejta gje eshte thene nga Platoni per mesuesin e tij, Sokratin ne greqine e lashte.
Krishterimi eshte thjesht nje besim pagan i diellit, adhurimi i te cilit eshte i ndaluar nga vete krishterimi. Eshte gjithashtu nje besim astrologjik, “te keqiat” e te cilit jane perseri te denuara nga kisha dhe papa. Hierarkia kishtare natyrisht qe i di te gjitha keto, ajo deshiron qe ne te mos i dime. Kulti misterioz i Mithras u perhap shpejt nga Persia ne Perandorine Romake dhe kjo doktrine ne ate kohe mund te gjendej pothuajse ne cdo pjese te Europes. Vendi aktual ku ndodhet Vatikani, ishte nje vend i shenjte per ndjekesit e Mithras, dhe pamje te tij e simbole jane gjetur ne provincat perendimore te ish-perandorise Romake, duke perfshire Gjermanine , Francen dhe Britanine. Krishterimi dhe Kisha Romake jane te bazuara ne perendine e diellit Perse-Romake te quajtur Mithra (Nimrod), e cila nga ana e saj ka nje ekuivalent akoma me te lashte ne Indi te quajtur Mitra. Tammuz apo Adonis (Zot), ne Babiloni e Siri, thuhej se kishin lindur ne mesnaten e 24 Dhjetorit. Edhe ata ishin “bij perendish”. 

Shume prej jush e njohin Horus; ai ishte biri i perendise ne Egjipt. I frymezuar nga Tammuz i Babilonise, Horus eshte nje tjeter bir perendie qe sherben si shabllon per Jezusin. Ngjasimet duhet ta pranojme qe jane shkaterruese per kredibilitetin e Krishterimit dhe Kishes :

Jezusi ishte Drita e botes.
Horus ishte Drita e botes.
Jezusi tha se ishte rruga, e verteta dhe jeta.
Horus tha se ishte e verteta dhe jeta.
Jezusi lindi ne Betlehem (shtepia e bukes).
Horus lindi ne Annu (vendi i bukes).
Jezusi ishte bariu i mire.
Horus ishte bariu i mire.
7 peshkatare hipen ne barke me Jezusin.
7 njerez hipen ne barke me Horus.
Jezusi identifikohet me nje kryq.
Horus identifikohet me nje kryq.
Jezusi u pagezua me 30.
Horus u pagezua me 30.
Jezusi ishte bir i nje virgjereshe, Maria.
Horus ishte bir i nje virgjereshe, Isis.
Lindja e Jezusit u shenua nga nje yll.
Linfja e Horusit u shenua nga nje yll.
Jezusi kishte 12 dishepuj.
Horus kishte 12 ndjekes.
Jezusi ishte ylli i mengjesit.
Horusi ishte ylli i megjesit.
Jezusi ishte Krishti. (christ)
Horus ishte KRST.
Jezusi u tundua ne nje mal nga Satanai.
Horusi u tundua ne nje mal nga Set.

Jezusi u tha qe do te gjykoje te vdekurit. Ketu ka shume konkurrence... e njejta eshte thene me pare edhe per Nimrod, Khrishna, Buddha, Ormuzd, Osiris, Aeacus dhe te tjere.

Jezusi eshte Alpha dhe Omega, i pari dhe i fundit. Keshtu ishin edhe Khrishna, Buddha, Laokiun, Bacchus, Zeus dhe te tjere.

Jezusi thuhet se ka bere mrekullira si te sheroje te semure dhe te ngrere te vdekur.  Po keshtu kane bere edhe Khrishna, Buddha, Zoroaster, Bochia, Horus, Osiris, Serapis, Marduk, Bacchus, Hermes e te tjere.

Jezusi eshte lindur nga gjak mbreteror. Keshtu ishin edhe Buddha, Rama, Fo-hi, Horus, Hercules, Bacchus, Perseus e te tjere.

Jezusi lindi nga nje virgjereshe, keshtu edhe Khrishna, Buddha, Lao-kiun apo tsze, Confusius, Horus, Ra, Zoroaster, Prometheus, Perseus, Apollo, Mercury, Baldur, Quetzalcoatl dhe shume e shume te tjere.

Ylli ne lindjen e Jezusit eshte nje tjeter histori shume perendish e cila mund te gjurmohet pas te pakten deri te legjenda Babilonase e Nimrodit, i cili ne enderr pa nje yll te shendritshem te ngrihej mbi horizont. Fallxhori i tha se kjo ishte shenja se do te lindte nje djale i cili do te behej nje princ i madh.

Eshte gjithcka riciklim. Personazhi i shpikur i Jezusit ishte nje perendi diellore, simolike per “birin e diellit”... “driten e botes”.  Saktesisht kjo fraze...”drita e botes” eshte perdorur nga Fenikasit/Arjanet per te simbolizuar “te vetmin Zot te vertete”, mijera vjet perpara se historia e Krishtit qe njohim ne. Ata kishin vetem nje zot te vertete me vetem nje kryq te vertete. (Per ate Diell..shkoni dhe kontrolloni... edhe kryqi eshte identik me te vetmin ndryshim se ky i pari ka edhe nje diell mbi te).
Kristianet e portretizojne Jezusin me ate rrethin perqark kokes, dhe kjo eshte saktesisht e njejta menyre ne te cilen Fenikasit portretizojne zotin e tyre te diellit, Bel (El) apo Bil. Kjo mund te shihet ne nje gdhendje fenikase e datuar rreth shek. 4 para krishtit (LoL). Dielli ishte ne qender te besimit egjiptian, dhe ne mesdite kur ishte ne kulm te udhetimit te tij, ata i luteshin “Me te Lartit”.
Virgjerasha e asociuar me gjithe keta bij perendish, ne fakt eshte mbreteresha Semiramis dhe Nikharsag, e njohur edhe si Isis, simboli egjiptian per forcen krijuese femerore pa te cilen asgje, as edhe dielli vete nuk mund te ekzistonte.
Keshtu me kalimin e kohes kultura te ndryshme i dhane emra te ndryshem personazheve, por linja historike mbetet e njejte dhe e dallueshme lehtesisht.
Maria shpesh pikturohet duke mbajtur ne dore femijen Jezus. Kjo ne fakt nuk eshte asgje origjinale. Eshte thjesht nje kopje e Isis qe mban ne dore femijen Horus. Keta persona nuk kane ekzistuar kurre realisht... jane thjeshte simbolike. Isis u njesua me simbolin astrologjik te shenjes se Virgjereshes. Po keshtu edhe Maria. Titujt qe iu dhane Isis, “ylli i detit” dhe “mbretereshe e parajses” iu dhane edhe Marias, dhe te dy e kishin origjinen nga Semiramis e cila ne Babilon quhej Mreteresha e Parajses. Krishterimi dhe Judaizmi jane te dy besime te Babilonit. Ne te gjithe boten vihen re te njetar rituale dhe besime fetare te frymezuara nga Dielli. Te tera keto besime u frymezuan nga Vllazeria mijera vjet perpara perralles se krishterimit. Mund te vazhdoja keshtu edhe me shume e shuem fakte te tjera.. por besoj se per ate qe do te kuptoje, cdo gje duket qarte. Eshte komplet qesharake...



Si Mendoni ? Kjo eshte Isis apo Maria ?

----------


## alibaba

Këto histori duken interesante por janë shumë lokaliste, flasin vetëm për lindjen e afërme e shumta për Hindinë.
Si e shpjegon kjo teori historinë dhe religjionin ilir?
A ka farë lidhje mes Fesë ilire dhe fesë së këtyre Nimrodëve?
Po luftat që bënë ilirët me romakët e me grekët a ishin shkak i përçmajes që bëri Vëllazëria?
Po i bëj këto pyetje sa për sqarim.

----------


## Force-Intruder

Sic e kam thene me pare... gjerat ketu do te plotesojne njera-tjetren. Iliret ishin arjane te paster dhe me vone do te them edhe nga rrjedhin arjanet. Une po mundohem te nis nga strumbullari. Aty ku nisi cdo e keqe.

----------


## Baptist

> Yup m8... interesante te duken ty... Mua personalisht me duken si budallalleqe ngaqe me duhet te rri 2 ore per ti shkruajtur edhe permbledhur, duke u munduar te mbetem objektiv... se perbrenda me vjen te qesh.
> Pastaj shume jam i sigurte qe do i shohin si trillime... por keto histori jane te verteta fatkeqesisht. Jezusi eshte nje histori e kopjuar nga Mithra dhe Horus. Heroi i ri i rradhes. Po qe te vazhdoj me tutje do me duhet shume kujdes... sepse do filloj te largohem nga ato qe mund te provohen lehtesisht (si keto me lart) dhe te filloj te spekulloj pak.
> 
> Cheers m8 (edhe mos me zbardh dhembet vazhdimisht)


Force-Intruder, urime per temen.

Nuk eshte me rendesi a do te qeshemi gjate leximit te ketyre shkrimeve. Me rendesi eshte te shkembehet informata. 
Disa mund te intrigohen dhe te inspirohen thelle gjate leximit te ketij interpretimi. madje do ta perjetojne si nje hapje te syrit te trete... 
Ca te tjere do te ndihen te perulur e te poshturar intimisht perballe vet-vetes. Te zhgenjyer dhe te hutuar. Disa qe do te ta parandjejne se ku po i shpie hapja e ketij horizonti te padukshem do ta refuzoje me injorance. Ca te tjere do ta perbuzin haptas. Sa te tjere do te akuzojne per blasfemi. E keshtu me radhe pergjate gjithe spektrit.

Une?
Une sa per te mos thene asgje, do te perpiqem te gjej mosperputhjet dhe falsitetin e disa analogjive dhe do te mundohem ti ekspozoj ato. Ndoshta edhe do te mundohem per aq sa di, ti riformuloj permes trajteses ne menyre inokulare. Sepse dobesia e vetme e ketij interpretimi sado qe _on general_ eshte afer nje te vertete empirike, historike, fantastike apo rituale, per shkak te distances nga e cila shikohen keto analogji ne shume vende do te tingellojne falso dhe shume prej lexuesve skeptike do ti marrin si argumente pergjithesuese qe ti hedhin te gjitha ne nje thes, e thesin poshte.

S'na e tregove burimin e artikullit. 
p.s.:
Te mos harroj, e kam fjalen per vendosjen e temes ne agnosticizem dhe ateizem, dhe pershtypjes pas leximit te permbajtjes dhe njohjes strukturale te materies, mua me duket se nuk i takon ketij nenforumi. Sa do qe per nga permbajtja prek figurat qendrore te fese, struktura e kesaj teme, si dhe per nga menyra e metoda e procedeut i takon me saktesi te madhe grupit te teorive konspirative. 

Jo qe pengon te jete ketu por thjeshte ne dobi te sistematizimit te materies qe eshte bere pune per tu ndare ne grupe.

Pergezime.

----------


## Force-Intruder

Te faleminderit per fjalet Baptist. Ajo ku dua te dal ne fakt, nuk eshte ti mbush mendjen besimtareve qe Zoti i tyre eshte perralle. Ata do te bejne nje sy qorr dhe nje vesh te shurdher perpara ketyre. Do ta harrojne shpejt dhe do ti rikthehen jetes normale.
*Njeriu preferon me shume nje genjeshter te bukur sesa nje te vertete te hidhur.*
Ndoshta keshtu jemi te gjithe. Ajo ku dua te dal ne fakt qe tema te mos jete monolog, eshte nje pike ku pasi te jete rene dakord mbi te gjitha keto, te dalim aty ku ka rendesi : PSE ?
Dakord qe eshte mashtrim, por pse? Kjo eshte nje genjeshter e sofistikuar dhe mbahet ne kembe me shpenzime te jashtezakonshme. Por pse?
Kur te arrijme ne piken e pse-se, atehere te gjithe mund te japin versionet e tyre... Konspiracion qofte... apo thjeshte nje menyre perfitimi antike.

Sa per burimin jane disa libra ne fakt. Ajo cfare po mundohem te bej eshte nje tablo me baze historike masive. Natyrisht pjesa qe i perket Vellazerise se Babilonit mbetet spekullim personal. Dmth ajo qe mua me duket e udhes. Te gjithe te tjeret jane te lire te postojne ato qe ata realisht mendojne ne momentin kur iu duket e udhes te japin nje mendim.

----------


## fjollat

> mjafton te nxjerresh dogmen e krishterimit si qesharake dhe ai qe do te kuptoje i kupton te gjitha... une te them shiko edhe pikturat...edhe kryqin... edhe historite... jane te gjitha te treguara edhe te ritreguara... per mijera vjet.


Kryqi nuk ka ekzistuar në besimet e cekura të mëhershme.

----------


## xfiles

> Kryqi nuk ka ekzistuar në besimet e cekura të mëhershme.


nese me lejon te nderhyj,
kryqi eshte i lashte sa njerezimi, ka ekzistuar qe ç'ke me te.
Sa per te filluar, shiko kryqin e faraonit.
pastaj ate te indianeve te amerikes
pasta svatiskan ,
te treja simbolizojne diellin.

variacionet jane te shumta
po ne esence ke kryqin, dhe hera heres te kombinuar me rrethin.

----------


## Force-Intruder

Ato qe te tregoi me lart xfiles jane te verteta :
kryqi + rrethi (dielli)
Krishterimi eshte fe qe zanafillen e ka te besimi pagan. Bej kerkime ne internet...

Ky me poshte eshte horus me kryqin ANKH (simbol i jetes eterne, fryma per ne boten e pertejme) ne dore....

----------


## Force-Intruder

Simbol i bukur apo jo ?

Po ky ketu... dicka e njohur?

----------


## Sokoli i Malit

> Ca bere lexove nje artikull ne internet dhe e hodhe poshte gjithe ngjashmerite e tjera? Me thuaj sa nga rezultatet e kerkimit tend me dhane te drejte mua?
> 
> 
> C'ne qe papritur nje mysliman po hidhet ne mbrojtje te krishterimit duke me akuzuar per propagande antifetare?
> 
> ZGJOHU O E MJERE...KETO NUK JANE PROPAGANDE...JANE FAKTE QE KANE EKZISTUAR GJITHMONE... UNE VETEM PO I SJELL NE VEMENDJEN E TE GJITHEVE. NUK JANE PROPAGANDE NGJASHMERITE.
> 
> Na paske gjet edhe nje citim aty nga ndonje prift katolik dhe e poston... do te tjera pervec atyre qe kam shkruar une ????
> 
> ...


Kto jan "Fakte"ashtu siq jan Fakte  Lord of the Rings apo Llampa e Aladinit. :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Force-Intruder

> Kto jan "Fakte"ashtu siq jan Fakte  Lord of the Rings apo Llampa e Aladinit.


Ku qendron problemi... historite e horus dhe studimet mbi ate apo mithran nuk i kam bere une or mik.... i kane bere shkencetare me emer. Une vetem po i referohem. Po nqs doni mund te vazhdoj akoma me krishterimin. Doni te vazhdoj me pashket?
Mendova se krishtlindjet ju mjaftonin. Une po postoj ato qe nje njeriu me inteligjence mesatare do i dukeshin te mjaftueshme per te kuptuar.

Mohimi jot eshte normal...te duket sikur jane histori te shpikura. Te sajuara nga ata qe i duan te keqen besimeve.

Reagimi i fjolles eshte i natyrshem : ne fakt une ketu nuk kam nevoje te merrem fare me islamizmin... mjafton te ve ne dukje strumbullarin e genjeshtres...dogmes se krishtere... pastaj ai qe ka dy pare mend e ben vete lidhjen dhe ngjashmerite midis krishterimit e islamit.



P.S.  - Me vjen keq per ata qe kane bere debat konstruktiv po pasi te kem postuar edhe ato pjese te cilat me duken te arsyeshme te shtoj do kerkoj ndihme nga ndonje MOD te fshije te gjitha postimet pervec atyre qe kane te bejne me temen dhe me pas te filloje diskutimi i lire.

----------


## alibaba

Forsintrudër

Më duket se jo Horusi por Osirisi ngjan me Krishtin, se Osirisi ishte ai që u ngjall, pastaj Atisi apo Atidi një hyjni e Frigjisë, poashtu vdiste e ngjallej për çdo vjet në mistere të veçanta, ku pjesëmarrësit hanin bukë të ndorme e pinin verë, dhe këtu bëhet fjalë për një hyjni të Frigëve që ishin fis ilir, e aspak për hyjni jahudish. Dmth është shumi shpërndarë miti.

----------


## leci

Shumë e bukur tema.
Çuditërisht ne vazhdim do të kesh më shumë ndërhyrje nga besimtarët ,të cilëve akoma nuk i ke përmendur Zotin ose historinë e krijimit.
Vetëm për të shtuar diçka më shumë.
Meqë shpesh përmendet Iside dhe biri i saj Horus,i përkasin mitologjisë egjiptiane.Mitologjia dhe historia nuk janë e njëjta gjë.
Attis,Krishna kanë analogji me historinë e Jezusit,por shkohet më shumë me ngjashmëri e hamendje.
Meqë përmende pashkët.
Pashkët janë një festë e vjetër pagane,por kjo nuk provon që krishtërimi ka rrënjët në paganizëm.
25Mars,data e pashkëve të vjetra,dielli hyn ne shenjën e Ariete,bricjapi.Në atë rast sakrifikoheshin qingjat,sepse gjaku i tyre do te zbuste zotët e ti falnin mëkatet.

Pra nëse historia e Krishtit është krejtësisht e rremë,hipoteza për fetë e tjera te lindura më pas,është vetem një.

----------


## Force-Intruder

> Forsintrudër
> 
> Më duket se jo Horusi por Osirisi ngjan me Krishtin, se Osirisi ishte ai që u ngjall, pastaj Atisi apo Atidi një hyjni e Frigjisë, poashtu vdiste e ngjallej për çdo vjet në mistere të veçanta, ku pjesëmarrësit hanin bukë të ndorme e pinin verë, dhe këtu bëhet fjalë për një hyjni të Frigëve që ishin fis ilir, e aspak për hyjni jahudish. Dmth është shumi shpërndarë miti.


Osirisi eshte nje tjeter shembull alibaba... jane me dhjetera perendite apo bijte e perendive qe ngjasojne apo kane te perbashketa te njejta me historine e jezus... prandaj them edhe une..mjafton te verifikoni djema... eshte thjesht e njeta histori por qe riciklohet. e njejta perralle e treguar ne forma te ndryshme

Mund te tregoj edhe qe pashket jane pagane... ato qe njehere e nje kohe festoheshin ne 25 Mars... cfare eshte ne 25 mars? Solstic?

----------


## alibaba

> Mund te tregoj edhe qe pashket jane pagane... ato qe njehere e nje kohe festoheshin ne 25 Mars... cfare eshte ne 25 mars? Solstic?


Është ekuinoksi pranveror, barasditë e barasnatë.
Unë nuk di se ku doni të dalni ti e leci, por është fakt që për nder të Atidit apo Atisit Frigias, bëheshin ceremoni ku merrte pjesë i tërë populli. Këto ceremoni bëheshin pikërisht në pranverë, një pishë që mbulohej me çarçaf simbolizonte Atidin e vdekur, pastaj bëheshin ceremoni tjera me radhë, dhe në fund hahej bukë e pihej verë e kuqe. 
Çka i di jam i sigurtë, çka nuk i di nuk i thashë.

----------


## Sokoli i Malit

Force-Intruder : Ku qendron problemi... historite e horus dhe studimet mbi ate apo mithran nuk i kam bere une or mik.... i kane bere shkencetare me emer. Une vetem po i referohem.

Nuk te akuzova qe i ke ber ti,por e njof faqen me "shkencatar" 
http://www.paganizingfaithofyeshua.n...esus_chart.htm 
"me emer" qe po ju referohesh dhe per ata po cuditem edhe ma shum.Se ato  po i sjell si "fakte".

Sidoqoft kalofsh mire dhe argetim te kendshem.

----------

